# question on faith



## RipperIII (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm 53, lifelong Christian, I've had some very good times and I've had some serious struggles but I've always thought that my faith was strong.
My business, which my father has run for 30 years is struggling mightily, my father has late stage 4 colon cancer and is not doing well.
I'm looking down the barrel of personal bankruptcy, business bankruptcy and the loss of my father in the next few months...may not happen, but these are the "mountains" I am facing.
I try to keep a positive attitude, put on an "upbeat" face, and encourage those around me.
I tell God everyday that I'm putting my trust in him to see me through, but some days the Mountains crush me.
I thought that I was stronger than this, and am ashamed that I can't just "give it all to God" an not worry.
I know that millions of folks face much worse difficulties everyday and handle it.
I put one foot in front of the other, give thanks for the blessings that do come, but I don't have that rock solid Peace like a Charles Stanley, or a Joel Osteen.

Some of my friends know my situation, and I always put on a strong, upbeat front for them,...not because I'm fake, but I don't want to burden them, and I do want to show positivity in the face of adversity.

How do you guys get through these types of times?


----------



## DSGB92 (Aug 11, 2013)

I will definitely be praying for you, I just lost my father 1 week ago while on a trip visiting him and am having a very hard time but I am trying to keep comfort in the Lord. I pray everything works out for you.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you DSGB92, you and your family will be in my prayers too.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 11, 2013)

I wish you the strength to be a supporter and to comfort  your father through your own time of needing the same.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll be praying for you also.....I've been through a lot of adversities in my life and the one thing that has always held true through them all was the promises of God.I've seen God work in ways I never thought possible and in the end it turned out to be some of the biggest blessings in my life and built my faith up stronger than ever.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 11, 2013)

prayers for you..let us not forget the story of JOB. I went through some major life changing events ten years ago, and God has blessed me many times over since that time.


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 11, 2013)

PUSH!
Pray Until Something Happens. 

Prayers lifted for you and your dad.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 12, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> prayers for you..let us not forget the story of JOB. I went through some major life changing events ten years ago, and God has blessed me many times over since that time.



I've thought of Job often,...The front end is not so appealing, but the back end gives great hope.

I just wish that my faith was strong enough not to worry.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 12, 2013)

sniper22 said:


> PUSH!
> Pray Until Something Happens.
> 
> Prayers lifted for you and your dad.



I like that!
and thank you!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 12, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> I'll be praying for you also.....I've been through a lot of adversities in my life and the one thing that has always held true through them all was the promises of God.I've seen God work in ways I never thought possible and in the end it turned out to be some of the biggest blessings in my life and built my faith up stronger than ever.



Thank you.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 12, 2013)

My Prayers are added as well!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 12, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> My Prayers are added as well!



Thank you Paymaster.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 19, 2013)

I usually handle things like this the same way you and Charles Stanley handle it,,,,,  lots of praying and waiting for the back side to hurry and get here.

Every difficulty I've ever faced has always had a back side.  I've always survived it with new opportunities to get back on my feet.

The same will happen to you.  Don't be too rough on yourself.  Just keep your nose to the grindstone.  
Keep asking God for strength.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 20, 2013)

Just when the waves crash over me and I think im about to drown, He always throws me a line. I always want it to happen on my time, thats just the human part of me.But I know it will come in his time. Note that I said " I know it will come". I guess God has his own purpose for letting some of us suffer more than others, and longer than we like, but He has pulled, picked and stood me up more than I ever deserved and the end was ALWAYS better than the beginning. Stay stong in his word and you'll land on your feet. Our prayers for you and your family!


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 23, 2013)

RipperIII Prayers are sent to you and your father. I couldn't imagine the stress your going thru. Keep your head up 
"Whenever life pushes you down, get up and push back harder"
That's a saying my father told me one time and I try to live by it. GOD BLESS


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 3, 2013)

speedcop said:


> Just when the waves crash over me and I think im about to drown, He always throws me a line. I always want it to happen on my time, thats just the human part of me.But I know it will come in his time. Note that I said " I know it will come". I guess God has his own purpose for letting some of us suffer more than others, and longer than we like, but He has pulled, picked and stood me up more than I ever deserved and the end was ALWAYS better than the beginning. Stay stong in his word and you'll land on your feet. Our prayers for you and your family!



This! God's time and our time is not the same. Keep praying man, daily. Remember, god said he wouldn't put anything on us that we can't handle. You WILL get through this. It may not be easy but you will. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Bob2010 (Sep 9, 2013)

Prayers for you and your family today. I jumped on the forum and saw your post on faith.  Sounded like the question I was going to ask. Ton of respect for you and your willingness to seek faith to honor Christ and your family. So many of my friends have just thrown their hands up and got angry at God and quit. I needed to see your post today.  I have a business and family as well. My mountains are not nearly as steep as yours. My post was going to be why is it that even when I pray, study the bible, small groups, and active in church. I still can't turn over my business to God. Still loose sleep about money and professional relationships? Even when things are not that bad. Thanks for posting your struggle and my prayers are coming your way.


----------



## papachaz (Sep 17, 2013)

faith - the substance of things hoped for......

 Just gonna speak from my heart for a bit, if you agree, fine, if not, well that's fine too! I'm not the smartest feller in the world, and readily admit that to anyone and everyone. But in my 56 years, I've been through some things. But hey, hasn't everyone? I like that someone has already put in that if He brings you to it, He will help you through it! 

man it's hard to 'keep the faith' sometimes isn't it! After all, we're only human. Does God get upset with us when we lose sight of him? God does have and show his emotions, Love, anger, sorrow........but does he get angry with us when our faith becomes weak?

 Do you think He became angry at Christ, when as He was hanging on the cross, he questioned why God the Father had forsaken him?

God became flesh himself in the man Christ Jesus. Part of my studies tells me this benefits us greatly, in that God now has experienced everything we as men face. Things He couldn't face as God.......think about that for a bit. 

I do not believe in any shape form or fashion that God becomes angry at our lapses of faith or when we sometimes question Him, rather he fully understands why we feel that. At that point, when we can realize and trust that He hasn't given up on us, and turn it all over to Him, is when the greatest blessings come our way. As someone said above, His time table and ours are often not the same. It's easy for friends, relatives and a bunch of guys on the internet to say "keep the faith" or "stay strong". but no one knows your heart like you do. and even you don't know it as well as God does. 

I will definitely be keeping you in my prayers as well, for your strength, for your father, for God's blessings.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re:*

1) Remind yourself that nothing, including complete earthly failure, can separate you from the Love of Christ!
2) Ask yourself if what I have now is greater than what I have in Christ!
3) Choose to put your trust in the Lord, no matter the outcome.
4) Pray! Pray! and Pray some more! And when you pray be sure to give thanks for all things, even the struggles!

This phrase in a song I know should be mentioned here as it illustrates the attitude that you need in difficulty:

"Even if the healing never comes, 
  and life falls apart, 
  and dreams are still undone
  You are God you are good
  forever faithful One
  Even if the healing 
  even if the healing doesn't come"

God will get you through it all!


----------



## Marilee (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear you are struggling. I will be praying for you, your family and father. Continue your strong faith in God. You won't be burdening your friends with your struggles. As Christians, we are supposed to be there for each other!


----------



## papachaz (Sep 18, 2013)

Marilee said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are struggling. I will be praying for you, your family and father. Continue your strong faith in God. *You won't be burdening your friends with your struggles. As Christians, we are supposed to be there for each other!*



I love that Marilee said this, and hate that I didn't! LOL

but this is indeed so true, we are supposed to "bear one another's burdens"  and if Christians really did this in every way, wow what a world it would be


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 7, 2013)

My Father passed on early yesterday a.m.
Viral pneumonia took him out.
He had done an admirable job battling this cancer and treatments for 18 months. He passed while in transit from the emergency room to the ICU room,..apparently joking with the nurses along the way, then just stopped breathing. 
I knew this was coming, but did not expect it to happen so quickly.
I would have liked to have shaken his hand one more time, but GOD is good, his ways are perfect and he has taught me much these last 18 months.
When my step mother asked if I would like a few minutes to say my "good byes", I instinctively responded "Dad is not here"...I hope that I did not offend her, I simply knew that the lifeless body held nothing of my Father any longer, I know he is in Heaven.

Things at the office are still difficult, but looking a bit better.

My relationship with Jesus is stronger than it has ever been.

It feels like a year has passed since I started this thread.

You folks have been wonderful and your post are greatly appreciated.

Thanks again


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 7, 2013)

Peace be to you and your family. I'm sorry about the loss of your father.
I too suffer from the trials & tribulations of life. I'm sure that this is part of God's plan. I also worry too much. My Dad whose 91 has never worried about anything.
I do try not to worry and that is easier said than done. It's hard to surrender all if we have free will and do in part some part of our own destiny.
I do put my trust in the Lord but he has also put some faith in me. That's the part I'm worried about. That and the fact that bad random things happen to good people. 
Sorry but this probably didn't help much.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 11, 2013)

*Sorry for your loss...*

God bless you and your family during this time of grief.  All of your sorrows are not wasted on the Man of Sorrows, who intimatly knows the length and bredth of your grief and pain.
Asking Abba Father above to be near to you in the days ahead...


----------



## clayservant (Nov 11, 2013)

When God is all you have...you realize that He is all you need


----------



## Father Time (Nov 13, 2013)

The bible tells us "to not make this world our home." God has a different business plan for you, I can see that. It's just that where the hardship lies. The devil wants to blind us so that  all we see is  failure. Sounds like your father  fought the good fight  and kept  the faith. And that's the best  thing we can hope for as parents; to leave our children with what really counts. To keep their faith in God  and pass nothing  but the  assurance of our love  on to them. I'm truely sorrowful  for the pain, but what you seemed to have lost here on this ole earth you WiLL gain in heaven.  Best of luck on Gods new plan for you, I'll be prayin for you.


----------



## 1222DANO (Nov 14, 2013)

have your read the book of Job.. its a good one for your situation..
i would start by praying the lords prayer in the book of Matthew..
Faith alone isn't enough we've got to do good works also visit others that are in need and afflicted and offer help to them.. 
i will defiantly be praying for you and all my brothers and sisters that need help in these struggling times.
i'm just telling what my Bible says to do and thats my road map. 

I love God and i Love you and all my fellow Christians.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 21, 2013)

Hate to hear about your dad man. Keep leaning on God and you WILL get through these troubled times. 

"Get behind me satan!!"


----------



## steeleagle (Nov 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I'm 53, lifelong Christian, I've had some very good times and I've had some serious struggles but I've always thought that my faith was strong.
> My business, which my father has run for 30 years is struggling mightily, my father has late stage 4 colon cancer and is not doing well.
> I'm looking down the barrel of personal bankruptcy, business bankruptcy and the loss of my father in the next few months...may not happen, but these are the "mountains" I am facing.
> I try to keep a positive attitude, put on an "upbeat" face, and encourage those around me.
> ...



Hang in there.  I believe there are 2 parts of faith:  faith in God and faith in myself to do my part.  God will move mountains, but you have to bring the shovel.  You are awesome!


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry for your loss................Still praying for you and all those dealing with his loss.............


----------



## warmouth (Jan 8, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I'm 53, lifelong Christian, I've had some very good times and I've had some serious struggles but I've always thought that my faith was strong.
> My business, which my father has run for 30 years is struggling mightily, my father has late stage 4 colon cancer and is not doing well.
> I'm looking down the barrel of personal bankruptcy, business bankruptcy and the loss of my father in the next few months...may not happen, but these are the "mountains" I am facing.
> I try to keep a positive attitude, put on an "upbeat" face, and encourage those around me.
> ...




Sometimes I think my faith is strong, but then I'm brought to reality and am humbled. I would suggest that you dig into the Word and read through Job.Sometimes we are put through the fire just to come out redined, and stronger than before. This is all a process. Be careful of Osteen, and hold on to Christ as the prime example of having peace. He alone is our refuge and we are our own unique person. Many men we admire come as wolves in sheeps clothing. I will pray for you, and pray for me too please. I need a good changing. Peace brother.


----------

